# Boxing Ring Lighting



## EdKaz (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know where I can buy a single lighting fixture that would come down from a winch and be removed. The lighting fixture would be used for the main ring lighting (22'x22') and it would be nice to control the fixture (dmx/dimmable). 
A little back ground... I was hired to provide some movers and sound in a new venue which will not allow a permanent fixture (but will have conduit installed for a light/winch, which is to be removed after each event...leaving the winch to raise the fixture the next time (without the use of a lift ...ceiling is 40'). I need to know what light/winch would work (and what is done with the ac supply for fixture when light is raised or lowered).
Like I said I am doing PA/entertainment lighting and the promoters which are supplying the main ring lighting asked me to help find a fixture.
They are looking at :
Granger
Electric Winch, Single Line Pull Capacity 1000 Pounds, Single Line Vertical Lift Capacity 1000 Pounds, Double Line Pull Capacity 2000 Pounds, Gearing Type Planetary, Full Load Current 10 Amps, Full Load Empty Reel Line Speed 13.0 FPM, Full Load Full Reel Line Speed 24.0 FPM, Gear Ratio 148:1, No Load Empty Reel 21, No Load Full Reel 38.9, Power Source 115 VAC, Rope Size 45 x 5/32 Inches, Length 13 1/2 Inches, Height 5 3/4 Inches, Width 5 3/8 Inches, 6 Feet Cord Grainger Item # 5W659 
Price (ea.) $466.50 
Brand DAYTON 
Mfr. Model # 5W659 
High Bay Fixtures, Metal Halide, Lamp Watts 1000, Total Input Watts 1080, Volts 480, Space to Mtg Height Ratio 0.9, Socket Type EX39 Protected Mogul, Fixture Type High Intensity Discharge, Reflector Type Open, Ambient Temp Max 55/132 C/F, Borosilicate Glass Reflector, Min Mounting Height 20 Ft, White Polyester-Powder Finish, Suggested Lamp Stock No 5XP29, Height 28 In, Width 18 In Grainger Item # 7G158 
Brand LITHONIA 
Mfr. Model # TPG 1000MP PG21 C21 480 
This is what they are going with if nothing else can be found!
If anyone has any other suggestions that would be great!!!
Thanks
Ed


----------



## Footer (Oct 21, 2009)

First things first.... Grainger is not the place to get winches that are going to lift something over someones head. From the specs of the product you mentioned...


> WARNING: Warning! This winch equipment is not to be used for lifting, supporting, or transporting people or loads over areas where people could be present.



And the link... Winch,115vac,Single Line Cap 1000Lb - Electric Winches - Hoist Winch and Rigging - Material Handling : Grainger Industrial Supply

So, that kills that right off. 

Now, CM does make motors that are designed to be used inverted (motor up). It would be a pain to get it installed, but they do make them for this type of application. Call a rigging company in your area to get one installed. 

Also, as far as the lighting goes.... most people light boxing rings with a perimeter truss of pre-hung par cans. Thats at least the "traditional" thing to do. People are mixing that up a bit these days. If this is just for a ball room and your not going to be taping, then you might be able to get away with less then that. However, one 1k metalhalide lamp 20'-40' off deck is not going to give you enough light to do what you want to do. Your going to want light from more of an angle to really make the boxers pop. 

I would suggest that you propose that they buy a perimeter truss, get enough inverted (motor up) motors mounted to the grid to support and lift the truss, and some S4 pars or par64's to light the ring. Install dimmers somewhere and you will be set. It will cost 50x more then you are currently proposing, but really its the only solution that will work right. One 1k metal halide lamp will be a drop in the bucket compared to what you actually need. Once again though, if they are just looking to light the area for the boxers and not for spectators, then a few metal halides should do it. 

But... spectators want to see the blood and sweat of the boxers.... give them what they paid for.


----------



## EdKaz (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!
At a different venue (I was not there)they had used perimeter truss of pre-hung par cans. 
Promoters are fairly new and working with electricans who don't know stage lighting!
At the last event the mat (ring covering) has some reflective properties that produced a terrible glare effect for the spectators. That is why they are going with a over head approach. Also I would like to control (dim)the fixture but that's not going to happen with a arc discharge fixture!

Thanks Again
Ed


----------



## rschwimmer (Oct 21, 2009)

EdKaz said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> At a different venue (I was not there)they had used perimeter truss of pre-hung par cans.
> Promoters are fairly new and working with electricans who don't know stage lighting!
> At the last event the mat (ring covering) has some reflective properties that produced a terrible glare effect for the spectators. That is why they are going with a over head approach. Also I would like to control (dim)the fixture but that's not going to happen with a arc discharge fixture!
> ...


 
I am going to have to agree with Kyle.

I have been the LD for many boxing/MMA/Wrestling matches, and there is really only ONE way to light it correctly. The overhead approach will not work, and they will be upset with you for listening to them. You are the lighting guy, not them. Make that known. Trust me when I tell you, if you agree with them, and just go for what they are asking you, you will get bit in the behind.

You could get away with 4 20' sections of 12" x 12" box, or triangle truss, and not HAVE to use the cornerblocks. Now cable management with the corners would help, but they are about the same price to buy as a piece of 10' box truss.

For sizzle you could always add a few movers, or atomic 3k strobes. Flash and trash for when the boxer comes out....

AND LASTLY, DON'T FORGET THE DIFFUSION GEL!!!!!


----------



## tristanpants (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree 100% with going with truss, which will give you more options going forward as far as changing your look and light output(more fixtures). Also since this will be a temporary install, you can use the truss and lighting in other venues or even rent it out to recoup some of the upfront costs.


----------



## len (Oct 21, 2009)

Before you get into any rigging, motors, etc., you need to find out if it's physically possible and what the load limits of the points are, then you need to determine if the venue will allow it, which is NOT necessarily the same as if it's physically possible. Once that's done, better check your insurance. ControlBooth terms of service will probably edit this so I won't go any further with it. 

Another possibility is to ground support the whole thing. But that's a pain in the a** to build and probably isn't any cheaper from an insurance standpoint. 

Either way, this is not something you can just do without some very serious planning and experience.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 21, 2009)

Having worked on countless boxing and UFC matches lit for HBO/Showtime PPV, I agree with all of the above. A perimeter truss, usually 40'x40', is how it's done.

The concept of a boxing ring lit by a single overhead source is much more Hollywood fantasy than reality.


http://hotfilms.org/music/megaupload-raging-bull-ost-2cd-308585.html

A fixture like this:

Welcome To Mole-Richardson
may look good in the camera shot, but doesn't provide useful illumination of the "talent" without the requisite fill lighting.


----------



## BillESC (Oct 21, 2009)

I already posted pretty much the same on the other chat board. So you've now been instructed how to do it from more than one pro.


----------



## fredthe (Oct 21, 2009)

BillESC said:


> I already posted pretty much the same on the other chat board.


Wait, there's something besides Control Booth?

-Fred


----------



## ship (Oct 21, 2009)

Was done last week by a co-worker for HBO boxingin NY but I didn't play a role in it. Should you wish I can put you in touch with the project manager for it if you contact me on PM.


----------



## EdKaz (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for all you suggestions and help!!!

They reconsidered and going with the perimeter lighting. The truss will already be there so its not that bad.

Thanks Again
Ed

BTW:
I have 2 Martin Atomic Strobs(got them when I first started and bought the 120v flavor and always wondered if the 240v model was brighter!)...is there anything that is equal(in brightness) to them?

What is DIFFUSION GEL?


----------



## Footer (Oct 22, 2009)

EdKaz said:


> What is DIFFUSION GEL?



R119, R132 are the typical go to norms. There is a whole host of options though. Basically, its a piece of gel that will soften the light. It can even change the flood of the light. Its used in this context to take a VNSP lamp and make it wider. VNSP lamps are what typically comes in pre-hung truss if your lighting shop does not have wider lamps to swap out.


----------



## shiben (Oct 22, 2009)

The diffusion will also help make all the lights blend nicely, so that you have a large, even wash.


----------

